# Pinging a shut down loopback interface from another system



## sampro (Apr 5, 2021)

We have two device R1 and R2 running FreeBSD 9.2, on R1 we have set an ipv4 address for lo1:
`R1#: sudo ifconfig lo1 192.168.80.80`

Then add a route to R1 in R2:
`R2#: sudo ip r add 192.168.80.80 via 192.168.12.15`

Now we have access to R1 in R2, so ping is working. In this stage if we shut down lo1 the ping is still works:
`R1#: sudo ifconfig lo1 down`

The expected behavior is that we don't have to access lo1 after shutdown(ping don't work). FreeBSD 12.2 is also tested with the same result.

Question: Is this OK or a bug?


----------



## sampro (Apr 5, 2021)

This isn't limited to loopback interface and actual interfaces have the same behavior.


----------

